# Cast Iron fittings....oregon plumbing



## ChrisCarsten (Sep 24, 2010)

Guys, I landed a bid for a remodel in cast iron. Not a complicated job at all, but I'll admit a little ignorance in the matter.

Last time I purchased and used cast iron was over 8 years ago, and I remember something about the length of 90's. Med and long turns....

What's the name of the CI long sweep used for draining from vertical to horrizontal and horrizontal to horrizontal, and what's the equivalent of a Med. turn (used for draining horrizontal to vertical)? I'm under the impression there's also "longer" long sweep used for some purpose. I don't remember.:whistling2:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

You profile says GC are you a plumber?


An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## ChrisCarsten (Sep 24, 2010)

SlickRick said:


> You profile says GC are you a plumber?
> 
> 
> An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.
> ...


Intro done.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Long sweep.

Short sweep.

1/4 bend.


----------



## ChrisCarsten (Sep 24, 2010)

Thank you, Slick

1/4 bend equivalent usage of a vent 90?
Short sweep the equivalent usage of an ABS MT?
Long sweep the equivalent usage of an ABS LT?


:notworthy:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

You will have to check your local code, here it would be..

Vert to horiz. = LS

Horiz to vert = LS or SS

Horiz to horiz.= LS,SS or 1/4 bend.

( I don't know if that is how horizontal is abbreviated)


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

SlickRick said:


> You will have to check your local code, here it would be..
> 
> Vert to horz. = LS
> 
> ...


Horiz Rick, in my code book.


----------



## ianclapham (Jan 10, 2011)

these are some of the fittings we use


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Dang, how many side taps are on the T, I could plumb a whole bathroom with that thing and a few 90s.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

easttexasplumb said:


> Dang, how many side taps are on the T, I could plumb a whole bathroom with that thing and a few 90s.


It's about 8 taps shy of being usable as a stack fitting on a high rise.


----------



## ChrisCarsten (Sep 24, 2010)

Killertoiletspider said:


> It's about 8 taps shy of being usable as a stack fitting on a high rise.


If you have a picture, I'd love to see that.


----------



## ranman (Jan 24, 2010)

some codes allow short sweep to be used for vert to horv. due to the radius of the fitting. its in the notes on allowed fittings in your code.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

ranman said:


> some codes allow short sweep to be used for vert to horv. due to the radius of the fitting. its in the notes on allowed fittings in your code.


Ours may say 3" and above that a SS can be used. I don't have it here.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Killertoiletspider said:


> It's about 8 taps shy of being usable as a stack fitting on a high rise.


You don't have to vent high rises, just oversize the pipe and send it all to a pit. Then go sleep in your van down by the river. Lol


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

easttexasplumb said:


> You don't have to vent high rises, just oversize the pipe and send it all to a pit. Then go sleep in your van down by the river. Lol


Yeah, just like a elevator shaft style latrine, why even have separate washroom facilities, just lean over the central area on each floor of the condo/hotel and let 'er buck!

All of those fixtures are just a "cashgrab" like all of those waste of time/money soil and vent pipes! Hahaha!


----------



## gladerunner (Jan 24, 2009)

ianclapham said:


> these are some of the fittings we use


 where do you pour the lead in?


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

ChrisCarsten said:


> If you have a picture, I'd love to see that.


This is a single sided stack fitting, it is also available double sided, which is more common.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

This is what it looks like in the sub basement after you tie all the stacks in a high rise together.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Killertoiletspider said:


> This is a single sided stack fitting, it is also available double sided, which is more common.


Definitely never seen anything like that... Where's oldSchool? He's as old as Canada, ever seen one o those OS?


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

U.A.til.I.die said:


> Definitely never seen anything like that... Where's oldSchool? He's as old as Canada, ever seen one o those OS?


:laughing: never seen one of those

But we use to have ontario ty's which had a side inlet in the ty


----------



## rombo (Jul 17, 2008)

Good ole Toronto ty! I though i had pictures of one of the hundred I have installed but cant seem to find it right now.

Can't even count the number of hours saved on jobs where they can be used.

http://www.bibby-ste-croix.com/catalogueen.aspx?c=77c79c84&t=106&col=5&tbl=met


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

rombo said:


> Good ole Toronto ty! I though i had pictures of one of the hundred I have installed but cant seem to find it right now.
> 
> Can't even count the number of hours saved on jobs where they can be used.
> 
> http://www.bibby-ste-croix.com/catalogueen.aspx?c=77c79c84&t=106&col=5&tbl=met


Yeah, worked on a 50+ story building and used hundreds of those. Two w/c's and 4 1-1/2 tappings to drop tubs or lavs and vents.


----------



## rombo (Jul 17, 2008)

U.A.til.I.die said:


> Yeah, worked on a 50+ story building and used hundreds of those. Two w/c's and 4 1-1/2 tappings to drop tubs or lavs and vents.



I have used quite a few that were 2 wc's then 4 2" mj connections. 2 showers and 2 floor drains. All back to back. Biggest challenge is usually keeping everything with in 5 feet for venting.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

rombo said:


> I have used quite a few that were 2 wc's then 4 2" mj connections. 2 showers and 2 floor drains. All back to back. Biggest challenge is usually keeping everything with in 5 feet for venting.


Yeah, that makes for a congested bathroom group.

Differentiating between codes... Here, a bathroom group consists of a w/c, a tub or tub/shower combo and a lav. If you add them up separately you would count 6.5 fu's (4 for w/c, 1-1/2 for tub/shower, 1 for lav). But they call the combo of all 3 a "bathroom group" and only alot 6 fu's.

Does this exist anywhere else?


----------

